# Arkansas Hunters



## ebr270 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey, I'm new to the world of coyote hunting and looking for some local hunters to learn from. Anyone from central AR looking for a hunting partner?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome ebr270, im headed on a hunting trip to Ash Flat here in a couple of weeks? Hope you can find someone on here. There is some really good info inside these forums as well. Good luck.....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

My brother-in-law is in AR. I haven't got him into it yet, but he might be interested.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

You can post this on the state listings at the bottom of the discussion page under Arkasas also>> it might help ya find a partner! http://www.predatortalk.com/arkansas/ this is the link.

WELCOME To Our World!


----------



## Bryanrrodgers (Jan 24, 2011)

ebr270 said:


> Hey, I'm new to the world of coyote hunting and looking for some local hunters to learn from. Anyone from central AR looking for a hunting partner?


I live in Vilonia and would be interested in hunting with you. I dont know that much about predator hunting but maybe we could learn from each other!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bryanrodgers. If ebr doesn't respond to this thread try sending him a PM.


----------

